
Things I wish someone told me when I started with Go - mikhaill
https://github.com/monsooncommerce/golang-tripping-hazards
======
rtz12
> and that carries a MAJOR limitation, because the instance of ImplementsFooer
> (f) inside your function is a copy of the object you called it on. That
> means you cannot manipulate data-members in interface-functions, even inside
> your own struct.

You can, by doing it like this:
[https://play.golang.org/p/5yXfOf6Y_3](https://play.golang.org/p/5yXfOf6Y_3)

EDIT: I'll just file an issue as I doubt the OP is the author.

~~~
danieltmiles
@rtz12: This is excellent, thank you so much! I'll make the edit. :)

EDIT: (ps, I'm the author)

